# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Brunilda Zllami

## dora

E hapa ket tem se me pelqen shume brunilda zllami shkruan shume bukur por fatkeqesisht sdi shume per te.desha qe kush nga ju di ndo nje gje te me shkruajdhe te me thoni ndonje nga librat e fundit ne ka ber pres pergjighjen tuaj .dhe desh tju thosh qe librat e fundit te saj qe kame lexuar jane (Dinozauret e ndergjegjes)dhe(labirntet e Medeas)pres te shkruani dhe ju.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Për ty*


Ne heshtjen e piset te mbytur nga lumi

...I fjaleve te thena e te pathena 

......Mendova per ty

Ne tisin e erret te nje nate

...Qe fshihte dashuri e mekate

......Mendova per ty 

Ne syte e fjetur te Botes

...Qe dhe ne dasmen e saj vesh fustan te zi 

......Mendova per ty 

Kur para syve te mi u shfaqe ti

...Jetova per ty 

Kur bota te shembet e te rilinde perseri 

...do jem aty

......Per ty 

...Vetem per ty!





P.S Marre nga libri "Enderra e paperfunduar e nje gruaje"-Brunilda Zllami.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Eshte nga Bajram Curri,Tropoje dhe di qe ka studiuar per mjekesi eshte nje e re shume e talentuar dhe nje shkrimtare e cila ne Panairin e Librit ne Korce rezultoi me e shitur nga Kadare!?I uroj te gjithe te mirat e suksese ne krijimtari,,,

----------


## Fiori

*Labirintet e Medeas*
_Brunilda Zllami
Botimet Toena 
Tiranë 1999 - Botues : Fatmir Toçi_

Ajo e urrente vjeshten. Jo se vjeshta i sillte ndonje ndjenje te vecante, perkundrazi. E urrente se nuk i sillte pothuajse asgje, pervec nje boshlleku te kobshem. Vjeshta vetem e perkedhelte me vetmine e saj, e puthte me buzet e ftohta prej vejushe. Ajo s'dinte pse i ishte krijuar ideja se vejushat kishin harruar te puthnin. E cuditshme qe ne nje mbremje te tille ajo te mendonte per puthjen e vjeshtes. Ne fund te fundit, ajo nuk e kishte pasur kurre nje problem te tille. E ema gjithmone i thoshte se, qe kur kishte ardhur ne bote, kishte marre pak nga dashuria e te tjereve.
   Frynte nje ere e ftohte qe luante paksa me floket e strukur ne kapese, pastaj ngrinte cepat e pardesyse duke iu kapur pas mishit si nje oktapod qe nuk donte ta linte te shkonte gjekundi. I erdhi per te qeshur me ate krahasim qe i erdhi ne mendje. Fundja ideja se ishte prane detit dhe ndonje nga ato kafshe misterioze te pashfaqura te tij do ta ndiqte, do ta kapte dhe do ta perkedhelte me fshikullima dhjami si ndonje nga ata zyrtaret e kapur fort pas karrigeve burokratike. Ja, si ai thesi i fryre qe i kishte propozuar para ca ditesh. I kishte akoma ne mendje ata syte e tij si veze pate me rrathe te dhjamur poshte, me forma hene te thyer mbi uje qe e kishin bere per te vjelle. Megjithate...nuk kishte mundur ta refuzonte. Ai thes balene e dhjamur ishte pushteti dhe gjithcka ne kete bote i perulet atij, pavaresisht se kush e perfaqeson ate. Nje njeri i kulturuar apo nje kafshe me fytyre te shperfytyruar njeriu!
   U afrua prane klubit te famshem te atij qyteti provincial dhe befas tymi qe ishte aty brenda i kujtoi se nuk kishte asnje cigare. Zhurma qe behej atje po e terhiqte si nje magnet i fuqishem. U fut ne klub me hapin e saj te sigurte qe i bente burrat te ndiheshin te pasigurte. Sapo hyri, ndju se zhurma u fashit ngadale si nje gjarper qe donte te fshihej poshte tavolinave te mbushura me gota, tavlla duhani, bishta cigaresh, madje edhe domino qe preheshin si te vdekura mbi to. E ndjeu se te gjithe syte e atyre burrave ishin ngulur mbi te. Dikush e pershendeti, dikush terhoqi nje karrige dhe e ftoi per t'u ulur, kurse nje tjeter qe mbante nje rreth floriri ne gisht e shikonte vjedhurazi duke lakmuar bukurine e saj.
- Medea, eja te pime nje gote! - i tha njeri rreze veshit. Ajo e shikoi duke buzeqeshur pa thene asnje fjale. Ai ishte nje djale rreth te njezetepesave me nje buzeqeshje feminore qe e beri Medean te ndiente nje dashuri prej nene. Ai djalosh i kujtoi Laerten e saj te embel qe ishte ne Tirane me studime. Nuk i pelqeu qe ai djalosh aq i njome t'i vardisej ne ate menyre. Shikoi veten ne nje nga pasqyrat e barit. I pelqeu! Per fat te keq, natyre e kishte pikturuar me durimin e mjeshterine me te madhe qe mund te kishte ne dispozicion. Ajo kishte marre petalet e trandafilit per t'ia bere buze, ujerat e Jonit per t'ia bere sy, krahet e shqiponjes per qerpike, rrezet e diellit per floke, shembellimin e hyjneshave te lara ne valet e detit per trup, aftesine e Aferdites per tundim! Si do te kishte qene jeta e saj po te kishte qene e shemtuar?! As qe donte ta mendonte. Baristi i ofroi nje gote martini duke i bere me shenje nga nje tavoline ku ishin ulur dy burra. Njerin e njihte, e kishte patur dikur shok klase. Kishte qene nje nga ato dashurite e saj fluturake kur ishte ndjere e rritur per te bere gjithcka qe i pelqente. AJo kapi goten pa medyshje dhe u nis drejt tyre. Ne goje iu formua si gjithmone ajo buzeqeshje qe i vriste te tjeret pak nga pak si nje ilac gjumendjelles.
- Eja Medea, te te prezantoj me nje mikun tim dhe banorin e ri te qytetit tone, - foli Landi duke tundur koken si me tallje. Medea ia nguli syte te porsaardhurit sikur donte ta lante ne syte e saj. Ai ishte nje djale rreth moshes se saj me nje fytyre te hequr sikur t'ia kishte kapur njeri nga poshte, Ai levizte gishtat ngadale mbi tavoline dhe asaj i shkoi ne mendje se ishte ndonje pianist i mbaruar. 
- Kjo eshte nje mikja ime e femijerise, Medea. Ne keto momente te eshet afruar gjeja me e bukur e qytetit tone. Kurse ky eshte Arnest Begaj, shoku im i fakultetit, shkrimtar i degjuar tani, - foli perseri Landi kur vuri re se ajo kishte mbetur me goten ne dore si e ngrire. Fjala shkrimtar e habitit Medean. Ajo i mendonte ata si njerez qe kane nje bote te tyren dhe jo nje bote te perbashket me njerez si ajo. Deshi ta dinte ne i dukej e bukur. Donte te ishte e kendshme para nje shkrimtari. Po ai nuk i dukej si shkrimtar. Po si ishte? As si te tjeret nuk ishte. As si ata burra ne ate klub qe po e veshtronin me epsh. Ai kishte njeveshtrim te qete, te mbytur dikue ne trishtim te bute, por paksa te ftohte. Kete ftohtesi indiferente ia jepte ajo ngjyre gri e erret qe kishin syte e tij. Ajo zgjati doren dhe preku lekuren e tij te bute si te nje femije.
- Jam i lumtur te njoh nje grua kaq te bukur si ju Medea! Kjo do te thote se ne shkrimtaret nuk fantazojme kot kur pershkruajme bukurine femerore, - foli Arnesti duke shkoqitur fjalet, sikur te ishin rruaza te vendosura mbi qafen e saj. Ajo u skuq. Kishte vite pa u skuqur, madje ne kujtesen e saj sikur nuk ishte rendur asnje gje ne lidhje me kete fjale. Nuk dinte si te sillej, si te fliste. Ishte hera e pare qe ndodhej para nje klase te tille intelektualesh. Kishte njohur zyrtare nga te gjitha llojet: skuther, ulkonja e ujqer, por kurre nuk kishte takuar nje shkrimtar.
- Kenaqsia eshte imja, - foli ajo me ze te ulet, pastaj u ul ne karrige. Nuk ndihej rehat. I dukej vetja se ishte aq e rende se ai vend ku ishte ulur do te thyhej me dysh. Ngjyra e martinit iu duk si gjaku i saj i perzier me aventurat e vrullshme qe kishte kaluar gjate viteve te mbetura ne rrjetat e te kaluares.
- Perse keni ardhur ne qytetin tone tani qe sezoni i plazhit ka mbaruar? - i tha ajo pa ia hequr syte. Ai buzeqeshi. Ne mendje i vinin si ushtare te gjithe personazhet qe kishte krijuar, por asnje me bukurine e kesaj femre. Medea! Ku e kishte degjuar kete emer?! Vinte nga lashtesia apo nga modernizimi, nga pallate mbreterish apo nga gradaciela qe synojne qiejt, ishte yll hollivudi apo princeshe qe synon lumturine, ishte djall apo engjell, ishte cope deti apo qielli?!
- Mendoj qe ngjarjet e librit tim do te zhvillohen ketu ne Sarande, por nuk e njihja si qytet. Keshtu une gjate ketyre diteve do mundohem te njoh cdo cope toke e cdo pike uji te qytetit tuaj!
- Eshte e veshtire te njohesh nje qytet. Edhe per ne qe jetojme prej kaq kohesh ketu, ka dicka qe na duket e re, megjithese jemi munduar t'i veshim cdo vendi nje histori te vecante, nje cope jete nga ana jone. Ja, per shembull, detin qe kemi atje tutje me nje vizite do ta njohesh, por ai mban kaq shume mistere sa ti nuk mund t'i imagjinosh.


_vazhdon..._




Ne Korçë Brunilda ka pas mbajtur korespodence me disa nga moshataret e mia, menjehere pas librit Dashuri apo urrejtje. Dhe mbaj mend na i dergonte librat para se ti publikonte. Kjo krijoi dhe rrethin e adhuruesve te saj, ndoshta...

_Libra te Brunilda Zllamit_

Dashuri apo urrejtje - 1996
Fantazma e shpirtrave te etur - 1996
Endrra e paperfunduar e nje gruaje - 1997
Puthja e Henes - 1998
Hijet - 1999

----------


## hope31

Duke i shtuar atyre gjerave qe jane shkruar per Brunilden: talentin e saj per te shkruar e ka shfaqur qe ne vitet e shkolles se mesme,te cilen e ka kryer ne shkollen e mesme te pergjitheshme "Asim Vokshi" ne  qytetin B. Curri.
Rjedh nga nje familje  tropojane,intelektuale,
babai -mjek
Mami-mesuese.

Stili i shkrimeve te saj me pelqen.
Me vjen keq qe kam lexuar vetem dy libra te saj,per shkak se jam larg e nuk arrij t'i posedoj.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Living in Vain

E talentuar!

i kam lexuar gjithe librat e siperpermendur.  Me ka pelqyr shuume "Labirinthet e Medeas"

----------


## dora

Faleminderit te gjithve per pergjigjen edhe une kam lexuar disa nga librat e saj te cilet jane 
Dashuri apo urrejtej.
Endra e perfunduara e nje gruaje me bare.
Labirintet e Medeas.
Hijet.
Dinozauret e ndergjegjes.

keto ishin  disa nga librat e saj qe kame lexur kush nga ju di ndonje librin e saj qe kadal se do ti them mamit te ma blej e te ma dergoi.

Dashuria!Nuk dihet nese ekziston,nuk dihet nga ka ardhur,nuk merret vesh asnje gje.Ajo eshte instikt,thjesht instikt kafsheror i veshur me petka njerzore.Dashuria!Dashuroj?!Kush duhet t'i kete shpikur i pari keto fjale.Kushe?!Prifterinjt?!nuk besohet.i vetmi dallim mes kafshve dhe njerzve eshte se instiktet njerzore i atribohen dikujt ne veçanti per te cilin mendja e mashtruar thur diçka te cilen e quan dashuri.Azgje nuk mund te quhet e tille,por thjesht te mbiquhet.Kaq shume gjera per dashurin nuk i kishte menduar kurre ne menyre kaq te rrufeshme.E kur?!Kur degjoj zerin e Janit.Zerin e burrit te saj te dashur!Burrit,te vetmes kafshe madheshtore qe mundi te krijonte natyra!
(e mare nga libri Labirntet e Medeas.)

----------


## kreshnik_uk

Qysh ne fillim bej vrejtje pasi nuk percaktohen gjinia dhe zhanri i librave te botuara te Brunildes. As Dora capkene qe e prezanton, as Fiori dhe as Andrra e jetes nuk informojne se per c'lloj librash behet fjale, per poezi, tregime, novele, roman, drame a letersi dokumentare. 
 Une mendoj se per te vleresuar nje krijues ne shkallen siperore sic vleresohet nga treshja e mesiperme Brunilda Zllami, se pari duhet te kesh lexuar me kujdes gjithe krijimtarine e saj, sidomos kur eshte fjala per proze. Se dyti, qe vleresimi te mos jete fiktiv, i pabazuar, perndryshe te mos jete i bere per hatre (lidhje gjaksore, dashurore, miqesore, shoqerore, interesa te gjithecfareshme) duhet ta argumentosh me fakte...
  Pse thote, fjala vjen, Andrra e jetes ose ndonje botues se librat e Brunildes jane shitur ne panairin e Korces me shume se te Kadarese, edhe nese kjo eshte, padiskutimisht, e vertete, nuk do te thote se kjo krijuese eshte me e talentuar se Kadareja dhe te tjeret...
  Une e lexova me kujdes disa here poezine e saj "Per ty" dhe realisht konkludova se ajo eshte nje poezi e dobet, pasi perserit dicka qe e kane thene te tjeret me pare me nje stil dhe figuracion me te pasur. Persa i perket atyre copezave te prozes, ashtu te shkeputura me duket se s'kane kuptim. Lere pastaj qe aty ne faqet e internetit jane shkruar me plot gabime, jo vetem ortografike, ortoepike dhe sintaksore, por edhe shume korrelacione kuptimore s'kane lidhjen e duhur llogjike me njera-jetren. Keto te fundit s'besoj te jene gabimet e percjellesve, anetareve te forumit te permendur me lart, por te autores, gjera te cilat flasin per nje mungese te dukshme te kultures se saj te nevojshme letrare.
  Keshtu,mund te them se nuk eshte mire te prezantohen krijuesit me superlativa te pamerituara, sepse, kesisoj, prishet pune duke iu imponuar lexuesit me krijues qe s'jane ne nivel te larte si Zllami, Vreto dhe Qaja.

----------


## dora

kreshnik uk ne radhe te pare une e hapa kete teme se mos ndonjeri dinte ndonje gje me shume per te dhe ti ske pun fare te vish ketu dhe te me thuash mua si duhet te ape temen  dhe e dyta ajo eshte nje shkrimtare shume e mir dhe ne qofte se ty ste pelqen mos bej gabimin te shkruash me ketu.

----------


## kreshnik_uk

Dora, ta dija se do prekeshe kaq shume, ne fund te fundit, sic e gjykoj une, per hicmosgje, nuk do te kisha shfaqur fare mendim per autoren Brunilda Zllamin. Aq me pak kur une nuk kam lexuar asnje liber te saj. Une u nisa nga ato dy copeza te vogla proze dhe ajo poezia e vetme e saj, te pasqyruara ne forum. Une nuk jam krijues dhe as kritik. Une shfaqa, thjesht, nje mendim sic ma ndjeu zemra ne ate cast, por nese mendimet e lira te shprehura ne formen e kritikes edhe sot nuk lejohen si dikur, pervec lavderimeve, atehere eshte e kote te pretendohet se po ndreqim...
  Sidoqofte, une te kerkoj falje sinqerisht! Sa per autoren, do mundohem sa me shpejt t'i gjej  librat e saj, t'i lexoj dhe te kem keshtu nje mendim te plote timin.
 Me mirekuptim, Kreshnik_uk

----------


## Fiori

Pak me lart kam vendosur fillimin e romanit Labirintet e Medeas te Brunilda Zllamit. 

Ne lidhje me shkrimtaret secili ka mendimin e vet dhe ashtu si mua nuk me interesojne opinionet e te tjereve mbi ta _(pra nuk te pyeti njeri te pelqen apo jo shkrimtarja, thjesht te pyeten ne di ndonje gje per te)_, po ashtu nuk pres qe opinionet e mia te ngjallin ndonje interes tek te tjeret. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse vete nuk dhashe ndonje vleresim mbi te, por thjesht solla fakte. Pra titujt e romaneve te shkruara nga ajo si dhe nje poezi te shkeputur nga libri i saj i pare (ne mos gaboj), te cilin ajo e ka shkruar kur ka qene 18 vjec. 


Gjithashtu kreshnik, ne te gjithe jetojme jashte Shqiperise dhe mundohemi sa mundemi te sjellim informacionin qe kemi per shkrimtaret shqiptare. Por nuk mund te presesh qe ti dime disa gjera ne ajer, kjo eshte arsyeja perse informacioni nuk eshte gjithmone i plote.

Ne lidhje me fillimin e librit te saj te cilin e kam vendosur me lart, thote vazhdon ne fund, dmth ideja ishte te sillja pjesen me te madhe te librit ne internet, kjo gjithmone pa prekur dhe interesat e vete autores. Pra ske si te kuptosh cfare eshte shkruar nq se nuk e lexon ate.


Miresevjen ne forum!


(mos prit shume nga te tjeret kur vete nuk jep asgje)



p.s. Nuk u merzit njeri se ti kritikove shkrimtaren, pasi asnjeri nga ne nuk ka ndonje lidhje farefisnore me te dhe mendimet jane te pritura. Por ti bere kritike per ata qe po ndajne njohuri me ty dhe bere kritike per shkrimtaren kur vete po thua qe nuk ke asnje njohuri per te dhe ske lexuar asnje liber te saj. Nq se ve re ne shenimin tim ne fund them "Ndoshta... " Pra ndoshta duke qene se ka pasur shoqeri ne Korce ka shtyre qe dhe librat e saj te pelqehen me shume atje. Asnjeri nuk i mori hakun Kadarese ne kete mes.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Kreshnik uk me dy poezi nuk krijohet pershtypja mbi nje autore aq me teper per B.Zllamin e cila njihet per romanet e saj dhe jo poezite,por edhe nisemi ashtu po te tregoj se edhe Kadareja do dilte qesharak po te gjykohej vetem me dy poezi,psh:"Martohet mesuesja me nje traktorist!",apo "Saldatori!".Pse merr persiper te japesh gjykim kur nuk e ke lexuar Zllamin,mos harro nje njeri qe ka shkruar mbi dymije faqe letersi deri ne moshen 25 vjece dicka eshte,padyshim,ndersa per ate qe eshte shitur ne Korce ky eshte fakt dhe tere shtypi e ka paraqitur kete psene ta gjejme!?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Dua* - _Brunilda Zllami_
_(Roman)_

_Botues: Fatmir Toci
Redaktor: Skender Hasko
Perkujdesja Grafike: Mereme Nelaj
_

Tek shoh oren qe ecen me vjen cudi qe minutat nuk perplasen me njera-tjetren, ashtu si ne. Mendoj me vete se duhet te egzistoje nje ligjesi qe i ben gjerat e perjetshme. I ben te kene nje ryme te tyre duke ruajtur nje dinamike qe ne tokesoret e vdekshem e duam, mundohemi ta imitojme, por nuk ia arrijme dot. Ka kaq shume gjera qe nuk i shpjegojme dot, por prape vazhdojme si te nemitur nje lufte qe nisi kushedi se kur, kush e di se nga kush. Luften per te ditur me shume per veten dhe per te tjeret. Qe i vogel, i ulur prane teleskopit kam dashur te vezhdoj pafundesine ku jemi zhytur pa pasur frike, si per te zbuluar se ku duhet te jete vendi yne ne kete mjegullnaje. Ciles pjese i takojme? Apo pafundesia nuk mund te kete pjese, se eshte e pandare? Nje gje kaq e madhe si gjithesia eshte bashkuar, kurse ne, pjeseza kaq te vockela te saj mundohemi te krijoje kufinj, ndarje, luftera te kota.
Syte tradhetare shikuan serisht nga teleskopi. Ata nuk e donin filozofine dhe abstraksionin, por dicka reale qe mund ta perkedhelin me butesine e tyre, ku truri dhe veprimet boshe jane dicka e kote dhe absurde.
Yjesia e Balenes. Ajo me fton te le kete planet dhe te hidhem ne pafundesi, prane asaj shtrige te shumekerkuar, por te pazbuluar ende. Kam menduar shpesh se dicka te ne duhet te jete shume e vecante, pasi kemi nje pafundesi dhesirash qe ne fillim lindin tek ne si nje sembim ne zemer, pastaj kthehen si pa kuptuar ne obsesione. I kemi gjithmone si flutura plotngjyreshe ne mendje, ca si relike, ca ne levizje. Cdo te benim sikur te mos egzistonte fjala "DUA", qe na jep zemer te kerkojme gjithmone e me shume ne jete?
Ndihem i merzitur. Sonte eshte nje nate e ftohte dhe kjo ndihet me shume ne Observatiorin "Remer". Kupola ngjyre argjendi eshte e mbyllur, por gjithsesi pamja eshte e bukur. SIkur kupola te hapej do te dukej pamja eshokante e qiellit dhe yjeve qe ne nje nate te ftohte duken si te gdhendur ne nje pasqyre blu. e ndiej se jam i mberthyer ne kete karrige, megjithate mundohem ta imagjinoj veten sikur po rrokullisem mes planeteve te galaktikes qe enden te pashqetesuar ne hapesire. Serisht per te njemijten here me erdhi ne mendje Kashta e Kumtrit. Nje emer i cuditshem qe iu vu nje galaktike te sistemit diellor tokesor. Nga Kashta lind Qumeshti, dhe krijohet rruga magjike e qumeshtit. Po kush e kishte ushqyer diellin tokesor qe te behej me i deshiruar ne te gjithe diejt e Universit? Nuk e di, por me tremb ajo qe te gjithe diejt ndonje dite, sado te fuqishem, duhet te kthehen ne xhuxhe te bardhe. Sa here qe shoh qiellin mendoj me vete se si nuk na behet jeta monotone. Neper botet e ndryshme te universit ka kaq shume gjera per te zbuluar, kurse forca jone eshte shume e vogel per te mundur t'i shetisim te gjitha, te mesojme nga pafundesia se si mund te jetohet perjetesisht. 
Si nuk merzitemi kur biem ne gjume cdo nate dhe ngrihemi cdo mengje ssikur asgje te mos kishte ndodhur, si per te vazhduar nje punte te organizuar ne menyre robotike, e cila nuk na kenaq aspak, por na jep nje gezim te vargullt, te mjere. Nuk merzitemi as kur dallojme thinjen e pare, rrudhat ne fytyre, dridhjet sklerotike te nje mase te squllet mishi qe perpelitet mes jetes dhe degradimit te plote. Si nuk trishtohemi aspak kur shohim nje arkivol te mbuluar me nje cope te vjeter qe niset gjoja per ne boten e pertejme, por ne fakt eshte drejt rruges per t'u bere produkt i pare i asaj qe krijoi. DHe me e keqja eshte se te gjithe e dime se aty eshte nje njeri qe me pare e kmi cilesuar si mik, i kemi falur shume minuta te vyera nga jeta jone e varfer. Per mua eshte nje ankth i parrefyer vdekja, por nuk dua ta mendoj. Gjithmone kam qene i mendjes qe kur dicka mendohet shume kthehet ne nje te vertete sikur te ishte nje bestytni e trasheguar biologjikisht neper ato copeza te vogla qe quhen ADN. ....



p.s. nga ky liber kam kaq lexuar gjithesej dhe nuk e di kur do marr mundimin te lexoj me shume. Me eshte dukur humbja me e madhe e kohes. Me duket sikur shkrimtarja ka qene ne gjume kur e ka shkruar kete pjese dhe as e kishte idene cfare po thosh - mire ajo po ata qe e redaktuan cfare kane menduar  :konfuz:

----------


## macia_blu

me vjen shume keq qe e lexova kete teme... sepse me e keqja e gjithekesaj keqardhjes time  eshte , se nuk rri dot pa thene ;(pervec asaj qe-mua nuk me duket aq e mire ,  as aq etalentuar sa thuhet ketu pergjithesisht, madje me duket shume  e dobet, pls te me falin adhuruesit e saj .... pasi po e theksoj , "mua me duket") , mendimi im behet bindje , kur them se ; Eris Rusi , njeri nga anetaret e forumit tone , eshte dhjetra here me i mire, dhjetra here me artist.
... Duke iu kerkuar ndjese edhe nje here adhuruesve te brunildes, dhe atyre qe e vleresojne brunilden vetem e vetem qe paska bere dicka,(packa se kjo dickaja eshte mjaft e dobet-per mendimin tim -prap, iu pershendes te gjitheve. Ndersa ndjej keqardhje per veten qe e lexova kete teme, dhe sidomos qe shkrova , sepse kushedi c'do me shkruani.

v.o. Fior, c'u bere moj??? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Era1

Une kam lexuar pak nga kjo shkrimtare dhe te them te drejten per mendimin tim eshte ne nivele mesatare.

Mgjate po ju jap nje titull libri te saj :

JETOJ NE HARRESEN TENDE.

----------


## White_Angel

Sapo kam mbaruar librin e saj "Nje tjeter".


*Sipas biografise ne liber shkruhet keshtu :*


Ne kete roman trajtohet jeta e njerezve te lodhur nga perditshmeria. Personazhi kryesor nje gazetar Mikeli, deri diku idealist dhe i ndershem, gjendet perpara shume veshtiresive ne jeten personale ashtu edhe profesionale. Jeta e tij , Gretes ( te shoqes e cila e urrnet qe ishte nje idealist dhe nuk ishte i zoti ti jepta asaj pasuri dhe fustanet e bukura , gje qe coi ne divorcin e tyre dhe kishin nje vajze 8 vjece), Ana gruaja e me vone e Mikelit , nje vajze e varfer qe i kishin vdekur prinderit dhe kishte nje vella 6 vjec dhe gjyshen , ( ana semurej shpesh pershak te punse se rende qe bente ne fabriken e kepuceve u detyrua te fuste vellain ne nji jetimore , kur mbas  tre muajve shkoji ta merrte ne shtepi e kishin dhene per biresim ne Greqi , gje qe nuk ishte e vertet por e kishin shitur per ti marre organet , ashtu sic benin me te gjithe femijet e jetimore..........) , dhe shume personazhe te tjere te cilet jane te nderthurur me fije te padukshme dhe secili prej tyre kerkon dicka tjeter. "Nje tjeter".... nuk eshte thjesht nje grua , nuk eshte thjesht nje tjeter realitet , nje tjeter jete.........


Roman te tjere te saj jane:

Dinosauret e ndergjegjes ( 2001)
Matilda ( 2003)
Jetoj ne harresen tende ( 2004)
Endrra e paperfunduar e nje gruaje ( 1997) 



White_Angel

----------


## yjori

Proza e dobet dhe hicthenese, poezia bajate e pa forme. Po ndoshta do me kete rene gripi mua e me ka topitur gjendrat e perceptimit. Me siguri vete e kam fajin qe nuk me pelqeu. Sidoqofte mendoj se ngrihen lart vlera qe nuk ekzistojne e perlavdohen mediokritete. Te me falin dashamiresit, po ne nje kohe ku bota po mbushet me shkrime e gjenite e kane kaluar numrin qe mund te lexonte nje njeri normal qe mbush te 100-at, do qe me mire t`i ngrinim pak shkopinjte e kercimit se larti. Sidoqofte Brunilda paska punuar: 2000 faqe ne moshen 25 vjecare tregon zell. Poshte puna!

----------


## Mister

Romanin e fundit te Brunilda Zllamit qe kam lexuar une eshte  Cmimi i perjetesise.

Do ja u keshilloja qe ta lexonit, jam e sigurt qe do ju pelqeje shume.

----------


## Brari

Jetoj ne Harresen tende ..eshte nje roman i Brunhildes.. qe pershkruan tiranen e sotme.. student e konviktore, tiranas gjahtare qe gjuajn konviktoret e bosa me gra qe mbajne dashnore te reja..e goca qe din te cajne..e marrin pun zyrash me rroga te mira e bejne qejf etjetj..

Ajo i ngjyros bukur tipat e njerzve qe perbejne ate pjese te tiranes qe i jep tonin Tiranes se sotme..

Pra vajza nga tropoja  e ka psikologjisur metropolin..

Libri lexohet me endje..ska llafollogji boshe as sforcime me u duk moderne ne stil..
Brunhilda te terheq ne lexim  me natyrshmeri.. realizem.. e kuriozitet ..

I lumte e Suksese qikes tropojane.. brunilde Zllamit..

Un e lexova kte roman por ne menyren time.. nje sy faqeve 1-2-3..nje sy faqeve 50-51-54.. e nje sy fundit..

Ja vlen ta lexosh po te jesh me pushime ne Dardhe te Korces..


Pra Brunilda eshte nje romaciere e mrekullueshme.. qe do na jape te tjera surpriza..

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## roena

Libri "Dikur ishim bashke,,," e Brunilda Zllamit eshte nje nga librat me fantastik qe kam lexuar deri tani. Gjithashtu eshte edhe prekes.
Faleminderit
rodhka

----------

